

Saudi Arabia Begins Construction of World’s Tallest Building – The Kingdom Tower - felipemnoa
http://singularityhub.com/2011/08/04/saudi-arabia-begins-construction-of-world’s-tallest-building-the-kingdom-tower/

======
felipemnoa
>Among investors is the Binladen Group, the Saudi construction giant owned by
the family of Osama bin Laden.

ironic

